

Sex toy flash drive ebooks - CorsairSanglot
http://fictioncircus.com/news.php?id=593&mode=one

======
CorsairSanglot
Some irritating design company in California ripped me off and is getting a
lot of press for it right now...

[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/23/fashion/noted-a-
vibrator-t...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/23/fashion/noted-a-vibrator-
that-will-make-her-thankful-for-the-memory.html?_r=0)

...but I've been selling "Seed" since '09.

[http://fictioncircus.com/news.php?id=459&mode=one](http://fictioncircus.com/news.php?id=459&mode=one)

